# Drywall Fasteners & Spacing



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

PA got me on to this so I thought I would share it with you. The 2012 ICC Building code Chapter 25, Section 2508 says to us the Gypsum Association Manual GA-216.

http://publicecodes.cyberregs.com/icod/ibc/2012/icod_ibc_2012_25_sec008.htm

GA-216 is here and I would suggest all to read through it and note how many fasteners that may be omitted.

http://www.lafarge-na.com/GA-216-07_English.pdf

Rated assemblies and suedo assemblies in a garage where rated drywall is required can be found in GA-600.

http://www.lafarge-na.com/GA-600-09.pdf

We should all understand this information as professionals in our craft. The requirements for drywall at the garage can be found in the residential ICC code Chapter 3, Table R302.6.

http://publicecodes.cyberregs.com/icod/irc/2012/icod_irc_2012_3_sec002.htm

Codes can be changed by the Jurisdiction having authority, but it is not that easy. If San Francisco wants to amend the California State code they must file an ordinance with the City Council and have it approved. Most smaller cities and counties do not have the time or resources to make such changes.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

They need to update their info to cover 19.2" centers.


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

2508.3.1 Floating angles 
I've been telling the boarders to do this for years it make for a cleaner straighter inside angle, let a lone when the plate and stud aren't together flush and fastening in the angle breaks the rock.


----------



## gopherstateguy (Apr 8, 2012)

Never mind bulged out cold air returtns and straps.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Willy and his codes!


----------

